# 8 Apr 2016 -- Lackland AFB (TX) Two Dead In USAF Base Shooting



## armyvern (8 Apr 2016)

Just coming onto the newreel:

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/two-dead-in-texas-air-force-base-shooting/ar-BBrwoQm?li=AAggFp5&ocid=iehp



> Police say two people have died...
> 
> Bexar County sheriff's spokesman James Keith said the gunman was still on the loose at the facility, which is the home of Air Force basic training.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Apr 2016)

http://www.airforcetimes.com/story/military/2016/04/08/breaking-report-active-shooter-lackland/82787376/
Two dead in shooting at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio


> Stephen Losey and  Oriana Pawlyk, Air Force Times 4:55 p.m. EDT April 8, 2016
> 
> The morning calm at Joint Base San Antonio-Lackland was shattered Friday when an apparent murder-suicide at a classroom building left two men dead, triggered a lockdown and brought a swarm of military, federal and local law enforcement.
> 
> ...


----------

